# Blazer Bay hull issues need advice...



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey guys I have a 2006 blazer Bay 2420 I bought it when it was traded in at my work. Well I started taking on water and almost sumk in the bay woth my family so I was wondering what was going on. I took the boat into work and noticed areas where there was round holes pushing through the hull and could tell that there had been work done in about 6 areas on my hull I took pictures and started to grind out the areas and found that six holes had been cut into the hull about 2 inches in diamater and some sort of round 2 inch pillars were attached to the inside and were patched over. I went to blazer and spoke with the owner and found out that shortly before I bought the boat blazer had done these repairs and patchwork I asked about a hull warranty and was told that the previous owner had the boat in rough water and that is why the repairs were done at blazer and since the boat was in rough water that there would be no warranty. The owner of blazer said they sold him a 2400 because it was made for deeper water and that was when the boat was traded in on a RV at my work. The owner of blazer said that he could sell me just a hull for my boat for somewhere around $8000 I have full coverage insurance on my boat but I'm not sure what my insurance company would say since the holes are from a repair to try to secure the hull before I bought the boat! Let me know know what your thoughts on this situation are with the spring approaching I want to figure this out I now own a boat that is not sea worthy for my family. Do you think insurance would cover this or not? I can't afford to pay for a hull and I don't know if my insurance will cover a repair failure and I can't sell an unseaworthy boat to someone. Thanks for you advice


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I hate litigation but---*

Blazer Bay made the repairs. Reckon they ought to be responsible for the integrity of the repairs?

Obviously the repairs weren't very good or they wouldn't have failed.

Hopefully others will chime in here. This is certainly not good advertising for Blazer Bay. 

Wellcraft repaired a boat for me many years ago. When they returned my boat, it looked better than new. I used the boat a little longer then bought another, larger Wellcraft.

Hopefully this will be resolved. I'd darn sure not buy another boat from them.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow....


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

Yeah I bought the boat because they are a local company and I had heard good things about them but in this situation I don't know what to do after visiting blazer and the response I got


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I would talk to the insurance company. I love there boats. First failure I've ever heard of.
Hell, I like them so much I bought two of them.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

I love my boat also but after talking to the owner of blazer he said that they had done the repair and even offered me special fiberglass mat that they use to repair hulls with for me to do a glass repair my self..


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

years ago I had a Blazer Bass boat.... cool awesome fast boat.... then, I went Shark fishing..... lol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I would talk to the insurance company. I love there boats. First failure I've ever heard of.
> Hell, I like them so much I bought two of them.
> 
> Hope it works out for you.


A member on here had his transome fall off his Blazer bass boat years ago. If they didn't break the search function I'd find it for you....or it might have been on the old forum.


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

Splittine said:


> A member on here had his transome fall off his Blazer bass boat years ago. If they didn't break the search function I'd find it for you....or it might have been on the old forum.


That would be great


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> A member on here had his transome fall off his Blazer bass boat years ago. If they didn't break the search function I'd find it for you....or it might have been on the old forum.


That makes two then.

Heard bad things about the wiring in the past but never anything else. 

If something happens to mine, I'm blaming you Split!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

"Chaising Tail" said:


> That would be great


He was probably running a Mercury. Probably not a big loss.:whistling:

Not trying to make lite of your situation.


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> That makes two then.
> 
> Heard bad things about the wiring in the past but never anything else.
> 
> If something happens to mine, I'm blaming you Split!


Yes I have already had the whole boat rewired the connections were not water tight so I had to redo them


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> He was probably running a Mercury. Probably not a big loss.:whistling:
> 
> Not trying to make lite of your situation.


Yeah I'm running my Yamaha 250 would be depressing to loose it


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Have you spoken with your insurance company? I would at least ask and would not volunteer any info I didn't have to give.

That's what we pay it for.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> A member on here had his transome fall off his Blazer bass boat years ago. If they didn't break the search function I'd find it for you....or it might have been on the old forum.





Original thread may be gone but here is a link to info on the blazer bay,that sank.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/looking-owner-team-blazer-boat-macs-marina-40145/


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> Have you spoken with your insurance company? I would at least ask and would not volunteer any info I didn't have to give.
> 
> That's what we pay it for.


I have not but I run a collision shop and I know how the insurance companies are they will want to know what caused the holes and I'm not going to lie to them and if they are smart they will know that it had been repaired also I don't want to pay higher premiums because of a repair failure but that's just me.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

"Chaising Tail" said:


> I have not but I run a collision shop and I know how the insurance companies are they will want to know what caused the holes and I'm not going to lie to them and if they are smart they will know that it had been repaired also I don't want to pay higher premiums because of a repair failure but that's just me.


Nothing wrong with that.
I dunno. I hate your in this situation. Best wishes for you.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I would want a better explanation on why blazer is not responsible beside that boat was in rough water seems to me if the fiberglass is delaminating it would be from shotty repair work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I know Keith to be a pretty reasonable guy and in all of mine and my friends dealings with him he has been nothing but fair. You are talking about a 2006 hull that had some issue due to some kind of possible unknown abuse or failure and at the time of repair the best path forward for the boat and owner was some kind of a patch that had an unknown life expectancy on it. You purchased said boat that was received in some kind of trade...and you are blaming it on blazer boats? Who in my opinion offered you a pretty fair deal on a brand new hull?

I personally know of quite a few fine upstanding members and charter boat owners in the area(and on the forum) that have sold some royally screwed up hulls of various manufacturing companies and ultimately what it boils down to is the one with a 12 year old boat - the current owner that took the risk on buying said boat - is the one with the problem on their hands. Not the previous owners(as much of a shishter as they may be) and not the manufacturer. And I'm pretty sure that if you look on the warranty of pretty much any major boat manufacturer you will see that the hull warranty is not transferable to the 2nd owner.


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

Wharf Rat said:


> I know Keith to be a pretty reasonable guy and in all of mine and my friends dealings with him he has been nothing but fair. You are talking about a 2006 hull that had some issue due to some kind of possible unknown abuse or failure and at the time of repair the best path forward for the boat and owner was some kind of a patch that had an unknown life expectancy on it. You purchased said boat that was received in some kind of trade...and you are blaming it on blazer boats? Who in my opinion offered you a pretty fair deal on a brand new hull?
> 
> I personally know of quite a few fine upstanding members and charter boat owners in the area(and on the forum) that have sold some royally screwed up hulls of various manufacturing companies and ultimately what it boils down to is the one with a 12 year old boat - the current owner that took the risk on buying said boat - is the one with the problem on their hands. Not the previous owners(as much of a shishter as they may be) and not the manufacturer. And I'm pretty sure that if you look on the warranty of pretty much any major boat manufacturer you will see that the hull warranty is not transferable to the 2nd owner.


Well buddy blazer is a transferable warranty but that is against the point to repair a boat and let it leave your shop is a liability on you I know this because I manage a rv collision shop if you knowingly do a patch job that could put the owner ato risk of being injured or having a vessel sink or patch up a boat for the owner to sell since you are selling him another boat then you are taking the lives of the boat owner into your hands and it is wrong..... you cannot do it it is a liability and Keith is a great guy but the repairs that were done to the hull should not have been made that then makes an unsafe vessel!!!!! I'm not trying to bash Keith I'm am here simply to ask for advice! Not smart responses about a 12 year old boat ..... if the boat is 1 or 25 years old no repair should be made that makes the boat unsafe! Since you have so much to offer what do you think an insurance company would do about this I really don't want the insurance company to try to sue blazer the previous owner of the boat and Keith both said that blazer did this to to boat. And I have had to repair campers that were 12 years old regardless of the age the repairs were not made 12 years ago and I had to repair units that were not repaired right and the insurance company went after the previous repair facility. That is nothe what I want. What is your input on that buddy? I'm not talking about a hull warranty I'm talking about a bad repair


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

Also the boat is 11 years old ...wharf not trying to be a jerk but I open a thread about people's opinions and experience with boat insurance


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Two transoms have fallen off I know of, one hull cap separated from the rest of the boat, center console just decided to come off on one and then this 'repair' job. 

Quality operation as far as I can tell. Y'all keep buying them.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Not an insured loss. They will decline any claim you make.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Prior repair failure, insurance company will tell ya soooo sorry!

Did it actually do any more damage to the boat, or is it because of the "repair failure"? Kinda weird to have holes drilled in different areas of the boat. 

Can't believe Bobby aint chimed in on this since he's a boat wizard!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Buy the new hull for 8k and make the old one a snapper reef... Honestly your best solution.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chaising Tail, I don't know how familiar you are with PFF but I'm sure your probably starting to get the picture. Post like these generally leave a person scratching his watch and winding his ass. The responses will be a little truth, a little opinion, and more times than not, several smart ass remarks.

Hope you can sort them out.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Chaising Tail, I don't know how familiar you are with PFF but I'm sure your probably starting to get the picture. Post like these generally leave a person scratching his watch and winding his ass. The responses will be a little truth, a little opinion, and more times than not, several smart ass remarks.
> 
> Hope you can sort them out.


And we are pretty diverse too. We have a black guy, gay guy, few Yankees, an artificial fishing Mexican/Asian and a bunch of ********


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*don't make no sense*

Chaising Tail";6956882] I took pictures and started to grind out the areas and found that six holes had been cut into the hull about 2 inches in diamater and some sort of round 2 inch pillars were attached to the inside and were patched over. I went to blazer and spoke with the owner and found out that shortly before I bought the boat blazer had done these repairs and patchwork I asked about a hull warranty and was told that the previous owner had the boat in rough water and that is why the repairs were done at blazer and since the boat was in rough water that there would be no warranty. [/QUOTE] I don't understand what does rough water have to do with anything ? I also don't understand why the holes can not be fiberglassed over and fixed. I do understand if a "plug" was put in to make additional support why it would eventually cause the hull to disform. I would seem the fix is to remove the "plugs" and refiberglass . What don't I understand?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

When I hit that buoy, I put a pretty good hole in my hull. They fixed it and it has been "waves" tested and is fine.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm curious about this "rough water" that their boat isn't made to handle. This is starting to sound like another Epic thread.


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

Two people have told me that if the boat was repaired like it was then it should have had a salvage title but I don't know?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Two transoms have fallen off I know of, one hull cap separated from the rest of the boat, center console just decided to come off on one and then this 'repair' job.
> 
> Quality operation as far as I can tell. Y'all keep buying them.


I can say the same about Pathfinder. All boats are going to have their ones with issues, just like cars. And yes, I've owned a pathfinder and blazer bay and I prefer the blazer all day long.

I know of at least one local Pathfinder that was sold by a "respectable" captain in the area(and I believe a buddy of yours JoeZ) that the new boat owner almost had the transom fall off on him in the bay. When he had it looked into, he was told there is no way the previous owner did not know about the problem. So did he get on a forum and piss and moan? No, he sucked it up, trashed the pathfinder hull and bought a new bare 2400 hull from Blazer and threw his engine on there and now he is happy as can be.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wharf Rat said:


> I can say the same about Pathfinder. All boats are going to have their ones with issues, just like cars. And yes, I've owned a pathfinder and blazer bay and I prefer the blazer all day long.
> 
> I know of at least one local Pathfinder that was sold by a "respectable" captain in the area(and I believe a buddy of yours JoeZ) that the new boat owner almost had the transom fall off on him in the bay. When he had it looked into, he was told there is no way the previous owner did not know about the problem. So did he get on a forum and piss and moan? No, he sucked it up, trashed the pathfinder hull and bought a new bare 2400 hull from Blazer and threw his engine on there and now he is happy as can be.


Was this a repair that Pathfinder did themselves or was this a problem that the previous owner caused and failed to disclose?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Well said for a Bama fan.*

And we are pretty diverse too. We have a black guy, gay guy, few Yankees, an artificial fishing Mexican/Asian and a bunch of ********


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Was this a repair that Pathfinder did themselves or was this a problem that the previous owner caused and failed to disclose?


Unfortunately there were no written logs of the damage and repairs done provided to the new owner, so no way of knowing - and no parties were honest with him like it sounds Blazer has been with the OP. Of course the respectable captain played stupid on it. The boat is available at the local junk yard if you would like to go do an inspection and review on it.

My greater point was - all boat manufacturers are going to have boats that get out there with issues, there's always going to be someone out there trying to unload a problem boat on an unsuspecting buyer and everyone who ends up owning a problem boat like that will have to decide how they handle it - go sue the world, piss and moan on a forum or suck it up, deal with it and move on.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I am with MrFish What boat is made not to handle rough water ??

As for pissing and moaning It sound like you have an vested interest in Blazer Bay or it's owner. 



MrFish said:


> I'm curious about this "rough water" that their boat isn't made to handle. This is starting to sound like another Epic thread.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

submariner said:


> I am with MrFish What boat is made not to handle rough water ??
> 
> As for pissing and moaning It sound like you have an vested interest in Blazer Bay or it's owner.


I have no vested interest in Blazer Bay and definitely not it's owner. Would it make a difference if I did and I wanted to defend myself? I just personally know first hand of at least 15+ blazer bay boats and their owners in the last 10 years or so that are completely satisfied with them. I'm sure there is more to it than "rough water" b/c I've been in plenty of Blazers in rough water and they handled it just fine.

When you buy an 11 year old car and find out it's had some patch job repairs done to it and it's going to cost you major to get it right, what are you going to do about it? Come on here and piss and moan?

You don't remember me Ed, you got free venison from me for the last 2 years and IM'ed me about it this year, sorry I was not able to accommodate you this year. Figured you would know I wasn't the owner of blazer boats, guess not.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

"Chaising Tail" said:


> .... I asked about a hull warranty and was told that the previous owner had the boat in rough water and that is why the repairs were done at blazer and since the boat was in rough water that there would be no warranty. .....


Well, Lord forbid we should ever take our boats out in "rough water." :001_huh:

I guess Blazer Bay expects owners to only go out on bluebird days ... and never through the pass?

My much-maligned 94 Trophy 2302 has seen plenty of beatings .... perhaps the original wiring & fittings & whatnot were not the best - but the hull's a tank.


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

Look the pissing and moaning seems to be coming from others on my thread you are doing a lot of it yourself but I appreciate your advice about purchasing a new hull that is why I have this thread not to moan about deer meat thank you for your input wharf rat it will definitely go towards my decision of what to do with this have a wonderful day! It would be better if the sun was shining!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Chaising Tail, I don't know how familiar you are with PFF but I'm sure your probably starting to get the picture. Post like these generally leave a person scratching his watch and winding his ass. The responses will be a little truth, a little opinion, and more times than not, several smart ass remarks.
> 
> Hope you can sort them out.


See what I mean.
I love this place....


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

1. Delete this thread.
2. Take the boat out in the bay.
3. If something bad happens to the boat, file a claim on insurance.
4. Let insurance deduce what happened, and if the repairs are faulty. Let them go after Blazer


Now, before the bashing begins, I am KIDDING about the above. 

Seriously, if you've ground out the cracked gelcoat and see the patching, how bad would it be to shore up the repairs and then either re-gel or paint that area? 

You know, pics would go a LONG way in getting solid advice....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> You know, pics would go a LONG way in getting solid advice....


^This.


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

https://goo.gl/photos/rK13tE9rJ8hMg1hQ6
Here is a link to the pictures. I am a collision manager and have done fiberglass repairs for 8 years so I ground down the areas and you will see the patches and the holes


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

Here are the pics I did not have them all in the previous post. https://goo.gl/photos/vbiG3gCc98gB5usA7


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

"Chaising Tail" said:


> Look the pissing and moaning seems to be coming from others on my thread you are doing a lot of it yourself but I appreciate your advice about purchasing a new hull that is why I have this thread not to moan about deer meat thank you for your input wharf rat it will definitely go towards my decision of what to do with this have a wonderful day! It would be better if the sun was shining!


And you have a great day yourself "Chaising Tail" the new member that started an account for the sole purpose of pissing and moaning! I have a different kind of meat for you actually, some duck meat, come on and get it.

What body shop are you the manager of by the way?

edit: oh and I see your pictures and that ain't no "rough water" that did that, I can assure you!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That boat needs some work!! Call big Mike's fiberglass, he's rehabbed a big whaler that took a dive through the woods off the interstate, came back good as new.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

What is that inside the hole? Link to pic

And you've talked to the Owner of Blazer Bay, they admitted to doing this work, but don't want to do anything about the lack of structural integrity with their work?

Looks like they installed some type of supports from the hull to the underside of the floor in the liner to give it extra support? And then if the liner flexes, it transfers the energy/inertia to a point load on the bottom of the hull? That's just dumb if that's what they did at the factory. Are you SURE that's a factory repair???

Also, looking at the glass where the holes are, that glass seems awfully thin. Looks like it would be around 1/8" thick. That seems to be THIN for the bottom of a hull in those locations. No way anyone with any structural background would want to point-load that area at all.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If those patches are in a straight line, it looks like they were trying to rebond the stringers to the hull by shooting in some kinda bonding agent. Course the right way, if that was the case, was to cut out the floor.

You can try the insurance but think you got the short end of the stick.


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

*Hope you don't own a RV!*



Wharf Rat said:


> And you have a great day yourself "Chaising Tail" the new member that started an account for the sole purpose of pissing and moaning! I have a different kind of meat for you actually, some duck meat, come on and get it.
> 
> What body shop are you the manager of by the way?
> 
> edit: oh and I see your pictures and that ain't no "rough water" that did that, I can assure you!!


OK chief and yes I have another account called hookers and blow and since I got a new phone due to breaking my phone I couldn't remember my login so you can go ahead and go on about your miserable day life or whatever your problem is hope you have a better life!

Camping World not that it is your business!


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

bamachem said:


> What is that inside the hole? Link to pic
> 
> And you've talked to the Owner of Blazer Bay, they admitted to doing this work, but don't want to do anything about the lack of structural integrity with their work?
> 
> ...


Yes I talked to the previous owner and I talked with blazer!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

I cannot imagine the owner of a boat manufacturer saying they won't honor a warranty because the boat had been in rough water. that's ridiculous. you mentioned someone told you it should have been a salvage title. so was this a prior insurance claim - i.e. a collision loss? not defending, but asking - wonder if that is why blazer is not considering this a warranty issue? either way, I don't have high hopes for you with a new insurance claim. shoddy repairs before you took ownership most likely wouldn't be covered. I got a feeling by the time this is done the owner is going to wish he either fixed it or rigged up a new hull for you. good luck!


----------



## "Chaising Tail" (Feb 15, 2017)

K-Bill said:


> I cannot imagine the owner of a boat manufacturer saying they won't honor a warranty because the boat had been in rough water. that's ridiculous. you mentioned someone told you it should have been a salvage title. so was this a prior insurance claim - i.e. a collision loss? not defending, but asking - wonder if that is why blazer is not considering this a warranty issue? either way, I don't have high hopes for you with a new insurance claim. shoddy repairs before you took ownership most likely wouldn't be covered. I got a feeling by the time this is done the owner is going to wish he either fixed it or rigged up a new hull for you. good luck!


No I wasn't told it was a collision but of course I don't know the whole story all I gathered from blazer was that they had done the repair to the hull due to the previous owner taking the boat in rough water that was not suitable for the boat..... I believe that I was told that the repair was to sturdy up the hull maybe that the hull separated from the stringers.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Man that really sucks.
I certainly hope you can come to a fair resolution.
I would be pissed as well if this shoddy factory repair had put my family in danger. I mean if an automobile dealer does a repair to your car, no matter the age of the car, and the repair fails to the point it places the passengers in danger? I would think there should be some liability there.
Good Luck, and go talk to a lawyer.
I am not a sueing kinda guy, been an auto accident victim more than once and did NOT sue the at fault driver or his Ins. Co. Just fix my truck please. 
This is a different situation, not only are you out the cost of the boat but your loved ones were put in danger by the negligence of the shoddy repair. If it could not be repaired properly then they should not have touched it.
IMHO


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I agree if that was a factory repair & it was faulty I'd talk to a lawyer & let him write them a letter. Sometimes that's all it takes for them to make it right. It's worked for me before.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> I agree if that was a factory repair & it was faulty I'd talk to a lawyer & let him write them a letter. Sometimes that's all it takes for them to make it right. It's worked for me before.


Yep
Spend a couple hundred bucks to have a lawyer write a letter to Blazer. Believe me they do not want a lawsuit. 
I think they will repair your boat properly or maybe even replace the hull.
Ya never know till ya try.
Best of luck to you!


----------

